# Harbor Freight inverters



## TxGypsy

I've just about decided on the rest of the components for my modest solar power system. I keep going back to look at the inverters that Harbor Freight carries. They are SO much cheaper! I know that many times you get what you pay for, but these have pretty good reviews. The problem with the reviews is that they are usually just using them for short periods of time to run a power tool off of their car battery. Definitely a different situation from a solar power system set up. 

Does anyone have any experience with these? Are they pure junk or are they usable? I'm going to be running the majority of my stuff off of DC rather than AC, but I will need an inverter for a few things.


----------



## 12vman

We use them in all of our service vans to operate small item like a vacume cleaner and even our service monitors. Never any issues except dead batteries when the knuckle heads forget to keep the van runnin'..


----------



## Gray Wolf

See if you can confirm that whatever you are looking at will run tv, microwave, computer, printer. What is called "modified" sine wave probably won't.


----------



## TxGypsy

It doesn't say if it is modified sine wave or true sine wave on the internet. I'll look at the box when I go to the store. I won't be running any of the things that you mentioned except for a laptop computer. Would a modified sine wave run a laptop?

I'm going to have a very minimal system. Probably around 500 watts of solar panel on 4-6 t-105's. I'm going to make everything I possibly can be DC. I'll be running my laptop, blender, recharging my kindle and cell phone and a very low amp washing machine from Mexico(no water pump, light weight, on a dial timer and gravity drain). I'll have lights, fans, small water pumps and a swamp cooler on DC. My set up will be as simple as I can make it.


----------



## 12vman

Harbor Freight inverters are modified sine wave units. They're not the best units to use with sensitive electronics but do well with basic things like a drill or a vacume sweeper..

If you plan to use an inverter for an A.C. power supply in your home, invest in a good sine wave unit..


----------



## haley1

What are good brands of true wave? Oh and with good pricing?:clap:


----------



## TxGypsy

Yes, I'd like a recommendation as well. If it weren't for the computer, I'd go with the modified sine wave. However, burning up a computer, always when I haven't thought to back it up lately, is really a drag.


----------



## Gray Wolf

Modified sine wave is just a marketing phrase for clipped waveforms. Either it's sine wave or it's not. 

Lots of good inverter brands out there. Shop around internet for a week or so (in your spare time) and you'll find one. A good one is very reliable but find out where they have to go for repair just in case. (They are HEAVY to ship and you will be powerless until it gets back. Get a good one.)

The laptop and other devices will depend on the wall-wart charger they use. Some work fine on 'modified'. Some don't. 

Check out Backwoods Solar, and/or other good sites, for more info and to buy inverter.

I'd like to see you reconsider using 12 volt lighting. DC will take larger wire size if you are running any distance at all, requires DC breakers and switches (if you are doing it right) and the DC bulbs cost a lot more than a home depot cfl. You are going to have an inverter anyway and lighting does not draw all that much if you zone it to death and just turn them off when not needed.

An important factor that a lot of people ignore is insurance. If your place burns or has damage and they find non-code stuff in the ashes, even if it wasn't directly at fault, you are probably SOL. Even if you are going without insurance, try to come as close to code as you can - you may live longer and happier.


----------



## 12vman

As for lighting..

If you don't rely on an inverter, no worries. One can buy a lot of lights and wire for the cost of an inverter..

Fuses work as well as breakers and much cheaper..

I'll agree with the code thing only if you must adhere to it. My place would make an inspector shutter but I know it's safe..


----------



## TxGypsy

I think I have the solution. I have a very small inverter that plugs into my car cigarette lighter that I've been running laptops on for years. Seems like I bought it at wal-mart a long time ago. I don't see any reason why I can't use it in the house to run the laptop. Then I can just run the few other things on the cheaper inverter from harbor freight. 


That's a good point about safety Gray Wolf. I was in the construction business for 15 years while married to an over-achieving, over-building perfectionist general contractor. I don't think I'm capable of not doing things to 'code'. 

My house is going to be very small, about 800 sq ft or less. So wire runs aren't going to be very long. I agree 12voltman. I can buy a lot of wire for what I'll save on an inverter.


----------



## Jim-mi

That Harbor Freight is just plain dispose-able stuff..
Spend just a few bucks more and in the long term you will be happier.
A good maker of mod sine inverters is Tripp-Lite.
They have a good reputation and have been making good stuff for years.........
I have a big Tripp-lite that I am going to put into my system very soon. It will handle the big resistive grunt loads. I want to take the grunt loads off of my sine-wave main inverter......

One of those cheapy *inverters* will be the weakest link in your system . . . . which will fail "in the dark of the night"..


----------



## kirkk

I've been living off grid for the last 13 years, and burned through a lot of inverters, before I tried a chicago electric from harbor frieght. I love them!!! My last one ran for 10 years before it burned out, and I'm on my second one now. I've never had any problems with laptops, freezers, washing machines, pumps, lights, T.V.'s, DVD players, etc. The only thing I've noticed is that clocks seem to lose time so I just bought a bunch of battery powered clocks to have around the house. Don't let the naysayers get you discouraged! If you want an inverter that you can leave on 24 hours a day, will last years, and aren't expensive, go for the chicago electric modified sine wave inverter.


----------



## vanet

I dont have a HF inverter, but it is mod wave, and I have never had any problem running all of the above. In fact most of your re-chargeable stuff, ie tools and laptops and such, can be recharged directly from your DC and will charge faster and last longer. Also you wont constanly be looking for your adapter. :grin:


----------

